# محتاج مورد لمكائن تصنيع مواسير البلاستيك pvc او بيع مكائنها



## فني مبتدى (24 يناير 2010)

ارجوا من الاخوة الكرام في المنتدى افادتي عن شركات موردين لمكائن انتاج مواسير pvc او بيع مكائن مستعملة او جديدة في السعودية 
او من يعرف اسعارها الجديد او المستعمل واين مكانها في السعودية 
اكون شاكر لكم ،،،،،


----------



## ناصر اسماعيل ياسين (28 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على اسماء شركات ايرانية وتركية تقوم بتصنيع مكائن انتاج انابيب البلاستك (pvc) لاغراض المياه ذات افطار(3.6.8) انج .
مع التقدير


----------



## ابو يوسف (29 أغسطس 2011)

اخوانى انا تحت امركم فى اى خدمة وهذا رقم تليفونى 0020105284703

مدير مصانع ساس لانتاج الدهانات ومواسير البلاستيك ولوازمها 
ومدير مكاتب ساس الاستشاريه فى مكائن البلاستيك


----------

